# Fairy Tale in C minor



## clavichorder

Rough as usual. Someone please give me a tutorial on how to use musescore. I really want to get these last 4 written down, but I get so frustrated every time I use musescore.


----------



## clavichorder

I managed to get this fragment of the beginning on musescore. It was difficult. I don't understand how you can make the rests look less ugly. Notate it in a way that looks like proper music, not just so it makes the correct midi sound.

https://musescore.com/user/24280/scores/4888525


----------



## Zeus

Have you thought about downloading Sibelius? It's far easier, and has thousands of features not available to MuseScore.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I found Musescore was a nightmare to use, and moved onto something else. It is impossible to make some global changes from what I read. Lilypond for me, which is just writing scripts. I haven’t tried out for full orchestra.


----------



## EdwardBast

Yes, if you can afford it, definitely get Sibelius. In Sibelius one can change all parameters of the look, down to the thickness of every individual kind of line, the fonts for every kind of text, etc., although the default settings are very good too.

So you are writing four fairy tales? Were you thinking of Medtner's pieces by that name when you decided to write them? This one has some interesting turns and harmonies — I believe I followed it all, even in rough form.


----------



## clavichorder

So lots are recommending Sibelius? Maybe it is worth the investment. I could probably notate this whole piece in musecore, because it's time signature is consistent. But not the other three, or at least two of them. 
Re Edwardbast: having detected some more overt hints of Medtner in this one, I thought I could call it a fairy tale. Not sure about the other three. Maybe. The piece you heard through my rough execution is complete as far as notes go. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Zeus

Well, I don't know if it is of good taste talking about these things in these forums, but you can try the trial.version (1 month) and if you like it but think it's expensive you can pirate it. When I started composing I was 15 (I'm 18 now) and my parents couldn't afford it so I pirated it, and honestly I can say it made composing so much easier. I still write with pencil and paper, but when writing for orchestra I've found Sibelius to be a massive time saver


----------



## mikeh375

Zeus said:


> Well, I don't know if it is of good taste talking about these things in these forums, but you can try the trial.version (1 month) and if you like it but think it's expensive you can pirate it. When I started composing I was 15 (I'm 18 now) and my parents couldn't afford it so I pirated it, and honestly I can say it made composing so much easier. I still write with pencil and paper, but when writing for orchestra I've found Sibelius to be a massive time saver


It is not good taste, it is an admittance of criminality. Zeus you are an anathema to the music industry and for that matter, any other where copyright laws apply.
Intellectual property is not yours to purloin and frankly, if I were you, I would remove that post immediately as there might well be consequences because you are advocating an illegal act.


----------



## Zeus

mikeh375 said:


> It is not good taste, it is an admittance of criminality. Zeus you are an anathema to the music industry and for that matter, any other where copyright laws apply.
> Intellectual property is not yours to purloin and frankly, if I were you, I would remove that post immediately as there might well be consequences because you are advocating an illegal act.


If that's true, I'll be sure to delete my post as soon as I get home then, since I can't find a way to do this on mi mobile phone. Just for your sake, know I bought it already last year, but if someone can't afford it I wouldn't despise them for pirating a software so useful for composing. Arts before money


----------



## mikeh375

Scale your logic up and you might find that art actually suffers because of you attitude, is art above the law, especially when that law is there to protect creativity?
I’m glad you have purchased Sibelius, but so there is no misunderstanding here, yes it is true- did you really have to ask?


----------



## Zeus

mikeh375 said:


> Scale your logic up and you might find that art actually suffers because of you attitude, is art above the law, especially when that law is there to protect creativity?
> I'm glad you have purchased Sibelius, but so there is no misunderstanding here, yes it is true- did you really have to ask?


Does it? Can you explain that to me? If we make software designed for better access to music composing tools, and price it so expensive any family with limited purchasing ability can't afford it, it's just restricting a large group of musicians, based on almost a "class" difference.


----------



## mikeh375

Zeus,
There is no argument, you stole and are encouraging to steal intellectual property. How are you going to feel one day if someone uses your music in media perhaps and does not pay you for it and then makes money out of it ? If you created said music in order to earn a living, what would you do next?
I can’t afford lots of things, but I am not going to steal what I want. Your attitude is irresponsible and the accusation of elitism is a social fantasy. “We”, did not create software, people did, people who need to make a living. Show some respect for the minds that applied themselves to provide such a tool as Sibelius.
There are cheaper alternatives to Sibelius anyway, so why did you not purchase them? Oh and it would seem as though you could afford it as you said you have bought it!
Respond if you must, but I am not interested in arguing with you any further for reasons stated above,


----------



## Zeus

mikeh375 said:


> Zeus,
> There is no argument, you stole and are encouraging to steal intellectual property. How are you going to feel one day if someone uses your music in media perhaps and does not pay you for it and then makes money out of it ? If you created said music in order to earn a living, what would you do next?
> I can't afford lots of things, but I am not going to steal what I want. Your attitude is irresponsible and the accusation of elitism is a social fantasy. "We", did not create software, people did, people who need to make a living. Show some respect for the minds that applied themselves to provide such a tool as Sibelius.
> There are cheaper alternatives to Sibelius anyway, so why did you not purchase them? Oh and it would seem as though you could afford it as you said you have bought it!
> Respond if you must, but I am not interested in arguing with you any further for reasons stated above,


If you are not going to keep arguing with the points you stated that's fine, I think you are right though, I just have some reservations about some things but whatever. I could afford it after saving up for 3 and a half months, and some of my parents help. There's a difference between having spare money to buy it, and having to sacrifice many things for an expensive software.

What baffles me is you think Avid is some poor company struggling to stay afloat and barely feeding themselves, when they make millions each year just based off Sibelius sales


----------



## Vasks

Zeus said:


> I think you are right though


mikeh375 is right. Thankfully, you yourself did not pirate copyrighted material.


----------



## Alexanbar

clavichorder said:


> Rough as usual. Someone please give me a tutorial on how to use musescore. I really want to get these last 4 written down, but I get so frustrated every time I use musescore.


It's very strange for me that anybody have difficulties in using of musescore. I find that it is very simple for understanding how to enter a music symbols and etc. What are you can failed there?
If you want to get more natural sound then you need to export to *.mid file and open it in Mixcraft for example (or by other software that use vst plugins)


----------



## Alexanbar

Handbook for Musescore


----------



## clavichorder

https://musescore.com/clavi12tone/scores/4888525

That is maybe three quarters of the piece. I remembered that I could do invisible rests, which was one of the things that was hanging me up, having my score cluttered with a bunch of annoying rests for other voices. Two questions: how do I add measures? And also, if I wanted to rewrite spots, how could I move all of one section backwards or forwards a few measures as needed? Is that possible?

Edit:

Okay, so I basically have it done, but I want to make a one bar time signature change to 2:4 in measure 65. It seems like if I do anything, it alters the placement of all the notes proceeding that section. Is there anything I can do about that?

I need to know how to move a whole section of music back a beat or two.


----------



## Alexanbar

clavichorder said:


> https://musescore.com/clavi12tone/scores/4888525
> Okay, so I basically have it done, but I want to make a one bar time signature change to 2:4 in measure 65. It seems like if I do anything, it alters the placement of all the notes proceeding that section. Is there anything I can do about that?
> 
> I need to know how to move a whole section of music back a beat or two.


Insert a new measure. Set a proper measure size (2/4). Copy data (by placing the selected data to clipboard ) from measure 65. Place it to the new measure. Delete old measure.


----------



## Sekhar

There's also Finale Notepad if you're looking for free software. Notepad is a pared-down version of the full version, but should be adequate for basic stuff. I really like Finale (I also have Sibelius but don't use it anymore), and using Notepad would be a good way to see if you prefer Finale over Sibelius. Each has its proponents, and you really have to try it yourself to see which one you prefer. Finale also offers the full version on trial if you want to check it out.


----------



## clavichorder

I made some edits and am playing around with dynamic markings. https://musescore.com/clavi12tone/scores/4888525


----------

